# Quality, but not too expensive, breeches



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Tredstep Rosas are da bomb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know how the Trophy Hunters fit, but I've had good luck with Riding Sport from Dover and anything from Kerrits.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I think Kerrits and FITS have really nice breeches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't comment on how they compare to the brand you mentioned, but I love my Kerrits tights. They have a fleece-lined style for winter and their Flow Rise tights are amazing for the rest of the year.


----------



## Teknosbeka (Jul 23, 2014)

Show or schooling?


----------



## baysalways (Aug 5, 2014)

Ariat Heritage with the front zip, they also come in side zip if that is what you prefer.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry Hall Breeches are SOO comy and Kincade as welll and are about £20, so I find them great for knocking about the yard in.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I can second kerrits! I have a few pairs, and they're wonderful. 

I have a couple of older tuffriders, and I love them. I bought a new pair recently and I'm not too fond of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tuff Rider! I LOVE my tuff rider breeches.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought my favourite pair of breeches at the Dover store near my home, and I have never seen this brand anywhere but the UK since. EquiComfort. FANTASTIC breeches, but I can't find the ones I bought anymore!


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I LOVE Tuffrider and Kerrits breeches. Super comfy and a good fit. I recently bought a new pair of Equine Couture (Brittni) and wasn't very happy with either the quality or fit. I don't think the stitching will last and if you have any curves at all they don't fit quite right in the waist. They are made of a nice stretch material and I like the grip of the knee patches, but I won't buy more from this brand.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I LOVE my FITS breeches...got them on clearance for $220. I also love my Kerrits pull on breeches and those are a lot more affordable @ around $70.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Grand Prix make nice breeches. Kerrits for winter riding. 

But, of course, my heart lies with TS and Pikeur.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

$200 for breeches?! no thank you..thats a month of board for me and one of my horses..i'll stick to endurance and riding in sweats or jeans lol


----------

